# New book inspired by Madama Butterfly



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

My Sunday newspaper had today a review of a new book called _Butterfly's Child_ by Angela Davis-Gardner, recently published by The Dial Press. The review was very favorable, in glowing terms. The plot is the continuation of the one in Puccini's opera. After Cio-Cio-San's suicide, Pinkerton and his wife Kate take his son Benji back to his Illinois farm. The novel then follows Benji while he grows up - being bullied at school thanks to his mixed race, suffering with his step-mother's jealousy of her husband's relationship with his late mother, and deals with Pinkerton's guilt and slow deterioration of his marriage with Kate. The reviewer says that the book stands on its own independently of the readers' experience with, or like/dislike of Puccini's opera, since it deals skilfully with how people grapple with loss, grief, guilt, failure, prejudice, and so forth. It sounds like a worthy read. Does anyone here know the book? I have ordered it ("used, like new" from a market vendor for $2 + $3 of shipping).










http://www.amazon.com/Butterflys-Ch...=sr_1_1?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1300637380&sr=1-1


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

This is the first I've heard of it but it does sound interesting. You'll have to write a review when you've read it.


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

Oh it just sounds so sad. I've often thought before that that little boy would have had a hard time in his new life.


----------



## Sonata (Aug 7, 2010)

Let us know what you think, almaviva. I would definitely be interested in reading it.


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

Sonata said:


> Let us know what you think, almaviva. I would definitely be interested in reading it.


I sure will, I just don't know when... huge unwatched pile... huge unread pile...


----------



## MAuer (Feb 6, 2011)

Thanks for sharing. I'll definitely want to look for this book.


----------



## Sonata (Aug 7, 2010)

Almavivia...in that case, I'll probably pick it up sometime this summer and share my thoughts on it with you!


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

OK, I've requested it from the library. But I'm kind of not looking forward to it.


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

mamascarlatti said:


> OK, I've requested it from the library. But I'm kind of not looking forward to it.


Hm... in this case, I should let you go first.
If it is too sad and makes you cry, then I'll donate my copy to the library without reading it.


----------

